# Lionel legacy



## Newguy95 (Dec 17, 2009)

i was just wondering if anyone runs a legacy or if anyone knows of someone running a layput with lionel legacy and there opinoins. also if you need more addons to make it run more than one engine


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have been staying away from DCC questions. Use the FAQ's at the Lionel site. Every maker has a lot of information on their systems. I think the prices have been coming down. A good thing. If you like the modern bells and whistles DCC is forthcoming . Your other option is MTH, a good brand but I have found it more difficult to information on their site. As a beginner it would be intersesting what you have to say about it.


----------



## RichT (Dec 21, 2009)

Really I am just getting into this... Sometimes the terms can be confusing... I am assuming by legacy you have a CAB-1 controller and a command base. you should also have some sort of power supply and a powermaster controller.

The "Smarts" of the system is really in the decoder circuits inside the engine. Depending on the engine you got there are several options available. A full blown TMCC engine with railsounds will have the most flexibility. you can also get a "TMCC Ready" engine. This would have limited or no sound and basically function as an electric "E-unit"

As far as multiple engines... if your existing engine is a full TMCC then you can program it with an ID Number (1 - 99). the default being 1. on the engine someplace there is a Prog/Run switch. In the program position you set the engines ID number by pressing ENG-##-SET. where ## is the number that you want to assign to the engine. A lot of people use the last 2 digits of the train number. The set button is under that door at the bottom of the controller under the red throttle wheel

this ID system will allow you to address each engine individually on the track. you simply press ENG and the ID of the engine you want to control... at that point the controlers buttons will address the engine you selected.


----------

